#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Telaat op klus

## soundcheckfrits

stel:  je komt telaat op klus (groot stedenfestival bijv)--&gt;  je bent zelf hellig omdat je telaat bent--&gt;  organisatie is hellig dat je telaat bent --&gt; watdoe je dan??    ga je weg  of ga je gewoon met je stomme kop opbouwen,    of ga je dan bij  je concurent kijken  hoe en wat hij allemaal  voormekaar vlanst.         
is 1 van jullie dit al een keer overkomen  of  hebben jullie er ervarig mee???

----------


## Banned

als een ander de klus heeft overgenomen ben je wel heel erg laat !!

----------


## MC Party

Note:
voor de mensen die niet in Achterhoek/Twente/Salland wonen. 
Hellig = boos  :Big Grin: 

Wanneer de opdrachtgever het niet meer ziet zitten heb je geen keus denk ik. Neem aan dat de opdrachtgever het gewoon doorlaat gaan (dan maar iets later starten). Want jij bent die dag niet het enige wat hem geld kost neem ik aan? Dus er zal zeker wat in het laadje moeten komen. Dan maar iets later beginnen met het feest lijkt me.

----------


## BAJ productions

wij zijn maar een drive inn maar hebben dit wel eens gehad met een andere drive inn. 

deze zouden optreden worden we gebeld door organisatie dat die der nog nie was en als wij in 30 minuten alles klaar konden hebben en het over konden nemen. 

das wel stresse maar kan wel. 

toen wij klaar waren met opbouwen kwam die andere. ja sorry ben beetje laat. en wou ons weg hebben. maar toen hoefte die nooit meer te komen. sins dien staan wij er altijd.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

dur zit verder nix achter   ik ben gewoon benieuwt  als het wel eens voorkomt

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Note:
> voor de mensen die niet in Achterhoek/Twente/Salland wonen. 
> Hellig = boos



Thanx voor de uitleg :Big Grin: 

Tja.. je moet gewoon nooit te laat komen op een klus.
Oke onvoorziene omstandigheden zijn er altijd.. Maar als je bv files verwacht vertrek je toch wat eerder.

----------


## dokter dB

je doet je naam eer aan :Big Grin:

----------


## pluzz

als je een nette drive-inn bent en je weet dat je te laat komt dan lijkt het mij dat je probeert om ZELF een concurent te benaderen en die het dan over te nemen (meestal valt er wel een redelijke prijs te regelen).

als je dit doet dan heeft je klant geen kopzorgen en je hebt geen naamverlies, lijkt mij dan iig.

----------


## ronny

of je doet wat van de prijs, of je zet wat meer licht ter compensatie...  maar wanneer het zover is denk ik wel dat je overdreven laat daar zijt aangekomen. Verder is het ook een slim idee om het jezelf niet te moeilijk te maken en gewoon de dag van de klus, ook alleen maar met die klus bezig te zijn en niet met 100 andere dingen.  Heb je 2 klussen op een dag, goede planning maken. Niet proberen je enigste vervoermiddel in 2 te splitsen, lukt echt niet hoor[ :Embarrassment: )]   huur dan bij, ja dit kost geld, maar je komt beter over en de klant zal ook tevreden zijn.

Zijn ook al paar keren te laat geweest wegens onverwachte opstoppingen op de weg(ongevallen), andere klussen die enorm lang uitlopen door werkvolk dat niet komt opdagen[V]. tja dan is het dus wel doorgaan totdat alles staat, ookal heb je geen zin meer. Verder altijd tevreden klanten gehad achteraf[^]

mvg
ronny

----------


## AJB

Ben in mijn hele leven NOOIT te laat geweest op klus.. Maar als er mensen zijn die blijkbaar moeite hebben met het indelen van tijd; BEL tenminste met de opdrachtgever als je later komt...

Na het te laat komen, vind ik het meest storend wanneer iemand quasie onschuldig binnenloopt, met de opmerking zich verslapen te hebben... Dat soort mensen trap ik snel uit een crew...

it's all about communication...

----------


## B-there

> citaat:it's all about communication...



He Arvid,
Ja das waar.
5 mei was daar bij jullie een goed voorbeeld van, he.
Defilé's.. ze zouden verboden moeten worden tijdens festivals :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Maar gelukkig verliep de opbouw erg snel. En was er geen defilé meer bij vertrek[8D]

P.s.
Wel een erg strakke show (in zo'n korte tijd[^])

Gr

Bart

----------


## Zinzi

Ik heb er gelukkig ook nog geen ervaringen mee. Afgelopen donderdag begaf het busje het 4 uur voordat ik moest draaien. Dan is het zaak snel iets te huren en de klant zo snel mopgelijk in te lichten. Uiteindelijk kwam alles donderdag goed. En klant was blij dat ik ze optijd had ingelicht.

----------


## AJB

Oh my *** Bart.... Je hebt het toch niet over Wageningen ??? hahah met Scrum...

What a drama... We waren dus ruim op tijd...(ik persoonlijk 3 uur te vroeg)... Maar parkeren, en naar het podium komen; no way...

Maar anyway; 's avonds in Koudum waren we weer gewoon right on time  :Wink: 

Was jij van het PA-bedrijf aldaar ?

grtz Arvid

----------


## B-there

To AJB,

Ja, dat was Wageningen bevrijdingsfestival.[8D]
Ik was inderdaad van het PA-bedrijf daar. (Purple/Av)

Ik moet zeggen dat er dit jaar erg leuke bandjes op de Herenstraat speelden. Dat is wel eens anders geweest. Van die [|)][|)][|)]bandjes
bijvoorbeeld :Big Grin: 

Grz

Bart

----------


## moderator

Jow, ga eens ff lekker chatten![} :Smile: ][ :Embarrassment: )][:I]

BOT, oftewel: Back on topic Heeren!

----------


## B-there

Oke (hoofd)mod,

We gaan dus weer BOT (doen)[?] :Wink: 

Volgens mij ging het nog steeds over te laat komen, en een voor AJB (mod) en mij bekend voorbeeld hiervan. En de eventuele gevolgen..


Trouwens.. zoals al meerdere malen gezegd in deze topic; 

Welke malloot komt er nu zo erg te laat dat een collega bedrijf is gebeld en die vervolgens ook al aan het bouwen is voordat jij nog kan gaan beginnen?????? :Frown: [?] Dan moet je toch wel heeeeeel erg TE LAAT zijn..

Ik heb dit persoonlijk nog nooit meegemaakt. En zal het waarschijnlijk ook nooit meemaken. Want wij vertrekken altijd op tijd. En die niet op tijd bij het afgesproken vertrekpunt is heeft pech! en zal dan ook zelf voor vervangend vervoer moeten zorgen om alsnog op tijd op lokatie te zijn.

Gr

Bart

----------


## moderator

even meechatten dan maar :Wink: 
Als je dan toch een voorbeeld aanhaalt, praat dan net in raadselen, een 1-tweetje met AJB is leuk, maar niet echt begrijpelijk voor de mensen die er niet bijwaren in Wageningen lijkt mij.

Te laat komen kan gebeuren...
Vaak gaat er dan in de voorbereiding wat mis.

Zo reed een collega van mij eens met de bakbus over een drempel die hoger was dan de bus kon hebben, gevolg 2 lekke banden...
Dan ben je dus ietsje later op lokatie.
Zelf al eens naar de verkeerde plaats gereisd, Krimpen ad ijsel ipv Krimpen ad lek...
Foutje van het boekingbureau...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

hej kejdan voor reactie's ik ben echt gewoon benieuwd als het wel eens voorkomt en wat je dan doet (zie begin vraag) 

Mijzelf is het gelukkig ook nog nooit voorgekomen.

edit door MOD: Let even op je taalgebruik, nu aangepast door mij, voortaan zelf doen!

----------


## T-Nuzz

Als ik er even een 1-drietje van mag maken: Wageningen was een ongelukkige samenloop van omstandigheden zullen we maar zeggen.

Waanzinning druk, geen parkeerplek (te voorzien lijkt me) en organisatie die vergeet een "vrije doortocht" te regelen met politie, beveiliging etc.

Dat laatste vooral en dat is toch iets waar je weer niks aan kunt doen. En dat is dan weer jammer.

Verder idd ook wel eens een lekke band gehad, maar we vertrekken liever een uur te vroeg dan te laat, dan heb je wat meer speling.

gr Tom

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Als ik er even een 1-drietje van mag maken: Wageningen was een ongelukkige samenloop van omstandigheden zullen we maar zeggen.



Ochja.. Het is allemaal goed gekomen, toch? Weinig tijd over voor een volledige show. Maar aan het publiek te zien vonden ze het geweldig.

Gr

Bart

----------


## Robert

Ja, en die ene kerel daar in Wageningen, wat een mafkees...

Zoiets zou ik dus nooit doen. Gelukkig was dat in Waddinxveen wel anders! Hoewel men daar ook wel wat steekjes had laten vallen  :Big Grin:  

Maar goed, het was gezellig, en niet alleen na afloop, haha!

Pff... ga ff chatten of zo! Of zet erbij waar je het over hebt!

----------


## Gast1401081

Toen het PAverhuurbedrijf waar ik (voor?) werkte financieel in de tang zat heb ik eens mijn shell-zegels ingewiseld voor diesel, en vervolgens de kortste route vanuit twente naar maastricht genomen. Dat scheelde weer diesel , niet? 
Maar dat die route bijna 2 uur langer rijden was had ik ff niet ingeschat. Gevolg : krap op tijd, en geen eten meer. 

Ook mijn latere bandje had een vaste roadie die vanuit twente naar studio aalsmeer incl reis en opbouwtijd 2 uur plande. 14 ton materiaal rijden en opbouwen....
Steeds om 16.30 weg uit twente, en om 19.00 soundcheck klaar staan. regelmatig ruzie gehad, maar uiteindelijk de oplossing : hij stelde 16.30 voor, ik 12.00, en we reden dus om 14.00 uur weg. Nog krap aan, maar ja. Uiteindelijk heeft die man een hartkwaal opgelopen, en niemand weet hoe dat kan...

----------


## sparky

Sja, ik hoor vaak -ook weer in een nieuw topic in de lounge- dat telaatkomen meestal een direct gevolg is van te laat weggaan. Ik werk vaak in Amsterdam terwijl ik zo'n 20 minuutjes ten westen van rotterdam woon. Ik vertrek standaard 2 uur van tevoren, terwijl het een uur rijden is. Als ik weet dat het echt rustig is: tussen 23:00 en 4:00 wil ik er wel een kwartiertje vanaf snoepen. Maar als ik midden in de spits moet rijden, doe ik er een kwartiertje bij. Het gebeurt me vaak dat ik erg vroeg op lokatie ben. Helaas gebeurt het zelfs met dit soort tijden ook nog dat ik te laat kom... 

Waar ligt de grens mensen, hoe vroeg moet je vertrekken. AJB is nog nooit te laat op een klus geweest, ik vraag me -zonder zijn woord in twijfel te willen trekken- af hoe hij dat doet. Over deze rit heb ik weleens 3 1/2 uur gedaan. Natuurlijk is dat een extreem geval, maar het gebeurt wel en het gebeurt heus niet alleen mij!!

----------


## ljhutten

okjee.....te laat bij een klus...kan gebeuren, zorg gwoon dat je ruim van te voren weg gaat, en natuurlijk kan het iedereen een keer overkomen, door bv lekke band, enz enz,
-Laast optreden van FRAGEMENT.....gehad in een feestent de mensen liepen tegen 22:00 binnen ruim 400 man was al in de tent, zat de crew nog optebouwen, majah,,,,dat gebeurt.....
zelf met drive-inn. discotheek ook n0g nooit meegemaakt....zorg dat je een beetjuh tijd over hebt,

----------


## Harmen

hoe ajb dat doet?

definitie van te laat is nogal subjectief he arvid  :Wink: 

nee, zal wel een kwestie zijn van op tijd weggaan, en geef hem eens ongelijk ik ben liever altijd voor niets te vroeg dan 1 keer te laat!

----------


## AJB

Weten waar je heen gaat, wat de problemen kunnen zijn, en altijd een marge aanhouden in je reisschema...

Niet ALLES is te voorzien, maar wel bijna alles... Als ik zeg dat ik 9 uur op een afspraak ben, dan zal ik er 8:45 zijn... Zonder uitzondering...

Houd niet van mensen die te laat komen, en zal zelf altijd vermijden die fout te maken. Je moet op elkaar kunnen vertrouwen, en de professionaliteit, en het respect tonen door op tijd te komen... Mensen die tot 5 uur 's nachts doorgaan en 7 uur vertrekken; het is jullie keuze, de klant heeft recht op zijn techneuten...

grtz AJB

----------


## kokkie

Tja, weten waar je heengaat, maar dan nog...

Laatst een klus in Duitsland, volgens de routeplanner iets minder dan 6 uur rijden. Daar nog een uurtje bij opgeteld voor tanken, pauzetje en file, dus 7 uur ervoor uitgetrokken. We werden daar om 14.00 uur verwacht, dus lekker in de spits door het Ruhrgebied, toch ff wat eten onderweg, want je weet nooit of er op catering is gerekend als je om 14 uur aankomt en helaas we waren 10 minuten te laat. Helaas zou volgens ons schema het maingrid hangen als we aan zouden komen, de praktijk was echter dat de plaatselijke lichtboer nog niet 1 van de 3 trailers had gelost, er dus nog geen rigger in het dak zat en dat we voor jan doedel op tijd waren gekomen. Het duurde nog 4 uur voor we wat konden doen helaas.  Waar zat ook alweer dat topic met die ergernissen???

----------


## AJB

Toch heb jij je dan netjes aan je afspraken gehouden... Als ik spreek over reisschema's voor cast en crew van meer dan 3 uren, noem ik bij de klant altijd een tussen "dan" en "dan" tijd af... Doorgaans met half uur tussen verschil. Zelf zorg ik op tijd te zijn, maar dan hebben "pechmensen" nog wat credits. Na 7 uur reistijd 10 minuten later is een prima score, en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat je opdrachtgever dan beledigd is  :Wink:

----------


## ljmartijnw

Buiten de spits reken ik altijd een half uur extra, maar in de spits mag er zeker een uur bij zeker bij de grote steden. ik probeer wel zo veel mogelijk de spits te vermijden.

_hmm zie alleen na het posten dat dit onderwerp al een half jaartje niet meer bekeken is. goed..._

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> _hmm zie alleen na het posten dat dit onderwerp al een half jaartje niet meer bekeken is. goed..._



Maakt niet uit, schijnt laatste tijd in de mode te zijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## smmeij

Stonden  een tijdje geleden met een rockband in de achterhoek, wij waren om 12 uur vertrokken en ruim op tijd, band heeft er uiteindelijk 4 uur over gereden, en begonnen, zonder gesoundchecked te hebben, meer dan 1 uur later, ze hadden vanaf utrecht vast in de file gestaan....

Tja te laat komen kan altijd, er zijn altijd dingen die je niet in de hand hebt...
Neem nou die sneeuwstormen en files laatst rond apeldoorn (dacht ik), je gaat echt op tijd weg... maar komen deed je er toen helaas niet...

het is al wat er net werd gezegd, hoe ver ga je hiermee? Er zijn grenzen...

----------


## cobi

> Hadden het een tijdje geleden met intwine in de achterhoek, wij waren om 12 uur vertrokken en ruim op tijd, band heeft er uiteindelijk 4 uur over gereden, en begonnen, zonder gesoundchecked te hebben, meer dan 1 uur later, ze hadden vanaf utrecht vast in de file gestaan....
> 
> Tja te laat komen kan altijd, er zijn altijd dingen die je niet in de hand hebt...
> Neem nou die sneeuwstormen en files laatst rond apeldoorn (dacht ik), je gaat echt op tijd weg... maar komen deed je er toen helaas niet...
> 
> het is al wat er net werd gezegd, hoe ver ga je hiermee? Er zijn grenzen...



Op de bewuste Sneeuw vrijdag moest ik voor een 'bekende Nederlandse zanger' die ik niet met naam en toenaam zal noemen in Rijswijk zijn. 15.00 vertrok ik in Nijmegen, een hoop waarschuwingen op de radio maar om 16.30 (kwestie van doorrijden en tomtom slim gebruiken)had ik in Rijswijk kunnen staan. Waren het niet dat de 'bekende nederlandse zanger' zich een kwartier daarvoor (16.15 dus...) toch maar ziek meldde en ik dus kon omkeren. Rij je op tijd weg..... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## berolios

Zijn we het er niet allemaal over eens dat het voornamelijk om *communiceren* gaat? Als je gewoon zorgt dat je op tijd vertrekt (ik doe meestal grofweg reistijd x 2, met minimaal een half uur en maximaal 2 uur extra) en je even netjes belt als er problemen dreigen te ontstaan, zal er in 9 van de 10 gevallen niemand je iets kwalijk nemen.

Zo heb ik toen ik net in Belgie aan de slag ging met regelmaat de haren uit mijn kop getrokken: om 14:00 klus in Brussel, 11:00 thuis vertrokken, 11:45 buitenring rond Brussel en nóg te laat op de locatie komen. NIET TE VOLGEN die aanwijzingen, als je er niet bekend bent. Nou dat is me dus twee keer binnen twee weken gebeurd, wat acuut resulteerde in de aanschaf van dhr. T. Tom. Van rare aanwijzingen heb ik nu dus geen last meer.

Voor ik vertrek check ik meestal op routenet.nl de verwachte reistijd, tel daar een uur bij op (als er drukte te verwachten is, of het betreft een grote locatie waar ik nog nooit ben geweest ook wel twee uur) en dat is tot nu toe eigenlijk nog altijd goed gegaan (effe afkloppen). Ik vind dat je als free-lancer (of PA-bedrijf) gewoon moet zorgen dat je een betrouwbare partner bent, ALTIJD op tijd komen is daar onderdeel van. 

Daarbij vind ik ook dat je als verhuurder (maar ook als free-lancer) moet meedenken in de tijdsplanning, zeker aan de bel trekken als deze geen ruimte laat voor onvoorziene situaties. In het geval dat ik een aanzienlijke verantwoording draag voor een show bijvoorbeeld, ben ik in veruit de meeste gevallen méér dan een uur voor crew-call aanwezig om alvast wat dingen in orde te maken en evt. problemen al te tackelen. Deze aanpak valt zowel bij de opdrachtgevers alsook bij de crew goed in de smaak, dat uurtje (of twee) extra hebben ons nu toch al vaak veel vertraging bespaard ! Ook in het geval van een festival werkt het érg goed een uurtje eerder te komen, is alles dik voor mekaar, dan is er altijd de artiestencatering, is er iets niet in de haak, heb je nog genoeg tijd om het fatsoenlijk op te lossen (vind het bandje ook prettig).

Kortom, niks nieuws in dit topic natuurlijk, maar ik herhaal nu eenmaal graag: zorg dat je een betrouwbare partner bent en dus altijd op tijd bent, een keertje te laat komen kan iedereen gebeuren en daar zal in sommige gevallen ook zeker een goede reden voor zijn. In zo'n geval, is het vooral belangrijk HOE je daarmee omgaat, communicatie is in dat geval het sleutelwoord.

----------


## dj bj

Of je staat te zweten in de sportschool en je telefoon gaat vervolgens "Kom je nog, het is al half 8 en om 8 uur moet je draaien!" Oeps. Foutje in de communicatie. Een wonder maar om 10 over 8 stond alles. Was toen nog harder aan het zweten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## masterblaster

zoals al gezegd je kanniet overal rekening mee blijven houden.
Met sensation dit jaar ingehuurd ben om 6 uur weggegaan omdat we om 8 uur begonnen en ik kwam om 9 uur net aan kakken.
Behalve een paar kwaaie gezichten verder niks meer over gehoord we waren die dag zlefs nog een half uur eerder klaar als gepland dus dat is in feite een tijdwinst van anderhalf uur

----------


## DidierB

ben ooit eens per ongeluk naar Bilzen gereden ipv naar Dilzen, of was het omgekeerd? Stonden we op tijd op de afgesproken plaats (dachten we): parochiezaal aan kerk, maar niemand te bespeuren. Een half uurtje gewacht, klant proberen bellen maar geen antwoord. Enkele uren later telefoon gekregen van de klant: "huh? Ik sta hier voor de zaal maar ik zie jullie bus niet staan hoor" Wij: "we staan aan de zaal maar hier is geen kat". Heeft nog even geduurd voor we het allemaal doorhadden... Ook wel enkele uurtjes te laat gekomen toen, maar goed: al bij al een half uur te laat begonnen...

Verder al wel vaak telefoon gekregen van klanten, wiens leverancier hen had laten zitten, om hen uit de nood te helpen. Altijd wel te laat klaar, maar het stond er wel. Klanten zijn dan altijd onwaarschijnlijk dankbaar, en komen altijd terug naar ons...

Ooit eens een misverstand ook: klant had offerte nooit bevestigd. Kregen we telefoon een half uur voor het event begon: euh... komen jullie nog? Dit was dan wel letterlijk materiaal, personeel en vervoer bijeen krabbelen want het was redelijk op toen...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------

